# Evaporation and ATO



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Just trying to figure out what size resovoire to use as an ATO. Space is kind of limited now due to not being able to put the tank in the spot I had originally planned. The basement floor is just way too uneven. Makes me sad .

Anyways back on topic.

I don't have a measurement of the space I plan on using yet but let's just say I have around 12" on the right side of my stand from the wall and 36" front to back.

Now, the evap part. No clue how to determine that until things get running but can someone with some experience give me an idea on a daily or weekly evap rate?

Here are the particulars.

Tank will be in the basement in it's own room
Surface area of approx. 48"x28"
Lit by 400W Metal Halide & 96W T5HO
Powerheads TBD (atleast 1 mp40)

I would like the DI water to last minimum of a week before having to refill it.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Just trying to figure out what size resovoire to use as an ATO. Space is kind of limited now due to not being able to put the tank in the spot I had originally planned. The basement floor is just way too uneven. Makes me sad .
> 
> Anyways back on topic.
> 
> ...


Hey,

in my 65G which is much smaller in size, I use 5 Gallons of Ro/DI water in 48 hours. (HD 5G buckets)
I also pull out 6 cups full of skim mate in that same period of time, so the actual amount of water evaporated is less. and also add balling salts all day long. so 5G for 2 days is a rough estimate. and it is proportional to how much flow I have (if the MP40 is dirty and pushing less water, less water evaporates).

Edit : I also only use T5s with alot of fans on the sump and tank. MH will have more impact I am guessing.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holy jeez, 5g? In my 20g (16 x 16 surface area tho) I went through 5g in about 10 - 18 days depending on the humidity inside.

I'm planning for a 10g reservoir (a 20 x 10 x 20 tank), which will hopefully last a week.

With a space of 36 x 12, I'd just get 45 gallon tank from Miracles (36 x 12 x 24), which should last you more than 2 weeks easily.

Also, if the space is really unlevel, have you considered just evening it out with a small pad of self-levelling concrete? I've seen a few builds on RC and one recent one of CanReef where they put down a pad just bigger than the tank to level out an uneven basement floor.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Holy jeez, 5g? In my 20g (16 x 16 surface area tho) I went through 5g in about 10 - 18 days depending on the humidity inside.
> 
> I'm planning for a 10g reservoir (a 20 x 10 x 20 tank), which will hopefully last a week.
> 
> ...


sadly, yes ! but there are 3 tanks, so alot more surface area ...


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Big Ray said:


> Hey,
> 
> in my 65G which is much smaller in size, I use 5 Gallons of Ro/DI water in 48 hours. (HD 5G buckets)
> I also pull out 6 cups full of skim mate in that same period of time, so the actual amount of water evaporated is less. and also add balling salts all day long. so 5G for 2 days is a rough estimate. and it is proportional to how much flow I have (if the MP40 is dirty and pushing less water, less water evaporates).
> ...


lol that's alot of evap man! Man, I'm kinda worried now haha. I guess I better keep a good eye on my water levels from the start. Thanks for estimate Ray.



ameekplec. said:


> Holy jeez, 5g? In my 20g (16 x 16 surface area tho) I went through 5g in about 10 - 18 days depending on the humidity inside.
> 
> I'm planning for a 10g reservoir (a 20 x 10 x 20 tank), which will hopefully last a week.
> 
> ...





Big Ray said:


> sadly, yes ! but there are 3 tanks, so alot more surface area ...


You're right, that may be the perfect sized tank for the job.

What are these pads you're talking about? Problem is, I'm on tiles. The basement where I'm at much have been reno'd by a fly by nighter contractor and they did a terrible job.

It's so bad that my leveling nuts under the stand need to be turned out almost all the way to level just one leg. I would not be able to sleep with it all the way out like that lol. So I moved the stand against the connecting wall and it's a little better where I was able to shim with rubber padding and using the leveling nuts.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are you renting or do you own the place?

There are concretes that you can pour in place, and it will create a level top for you. Then you can put the whole system on top. Although, I think it has to be done on the concrete floor, not over the existing tiles, so that might not be a great option for you.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Are you renting or do you own the place?
> 
> There are concretes that you can pour in place, and it will create a level top for you. Then you can put the whole system on top. Although, I think it has to be done on the concrete floor, not over the existing tiles, so that might not be a great option for you.


It's my in-laws place lol. So that's a no go on pouring concrete of the tiles unless I renovate the whole place myself. haha I wish.

How safe would it be to use 3/4" plywood and shim the plywood instead?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Ray, 2.5 gallons a day, holy smokes..... Do you have any humidity issues? Might want to look at starting a grow op

I average about 1 gallon every 2 days in my 34G Solana, all open top


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Kweli said:


> Big Ray, 2.5 gallons a day, holy smokes..... Do you have any humidity issues? Might want to look at starting a grow op
> 
> I average about 1 gallon every 2 days in my 34G Solana, all open top


well I do have to leave the window open or I will get humidity inside.

temp about 80 F

and I do pull out 3 cups of skimmate daily, skimming VERY wet, which also impacts the water level.

also surface area is larger, as I have 3 tanks, instead of 2 (display and sump and seahorse)

but yes, I have checked for leacks and .. multiple times to be sure  ahaha
but 2.5 a day isnt too much .... I have about roughly 90-100 Gallon of water, estimating 3 times the 30G, I should have 3 G of evaporation within 2 days plus the extra skimmate pulled out ...


----------

